# Google.com/webhp



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've read this is a virus, but I'm on my tablet.
Anytime I try to go to igoogle, I'm redirected here.
Any ideas?

This only happens when I'm using the iPad agent on Dolphin HD
Using Alpha3.

-Sent from my Touchpad-


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

huh? whats a virus?


----------

